# J0704 Celestone injection- help please !!!



## PKOHUT (Jan 13, 2011)

Does anyone know why the J0704 code  for Celestone was deleted for 2011? Is there a crossover code? What is the reason for the deletion? I need help on this one please....


----------



## darcyjoanna (Jan 13, 2011)

For celestone at our practice we bill J0702 with the NDC# 00085056605. I don't know if this helps you or not.


----------



## jthweatt (Jan 14, 2011)

The rationale provided by AAPC states "Code J0702 has been added to report betamethasone acetate and betamethasone sodium phosphate (3mg) each, in place of now-deleted code J0704.  Betamethasone acetate/sodium phosphate is a corticosteroid, used to treat inflammation and allergic reactions, amoung other conditions."


----------



## dparker19 (Jan 17, 2011)

*J0704*

Is that appropriate..to use J0702 in place of J0704?  It is a different drug...has acetate in addition.  I am assuming it also has a different NDC.  Also the dosage on J0704 is per 4 mgs and the J0702 is per 3mgs/6mgs?


----------



## jthweatt (Jan 17, 2011)

from:  http://www.druglib.com

"CELESTONE® SOLUSPAN® Injectable Suspension is a sterile aqueous suspension containing 3 mg per milliliter betamethasone, as betamethasone sodium phosphate, and 3 mg per milliliter betamethasone acetate."  

If this is what you are using then the code J0702 should be correct.


----------



## PKOHUT (Jan 18, 2011)

*thanks!*

Thank you so much everyone for your help !!!!


----------

